# Pro Gay Marriage?



## scotch (Dec 29, 2015)

This is a very hot topic in our society. What are your opinions? I strongly support this.
-EDITED-
calm the f*** down, this is getting way too heated


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm 100% for gay marriage. I don't see any reason as to why it shouldn't be allowed. It's not hurting the people who are against it, it isn't their lives.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Dec 29, 2015)

I actually have an inability to understand why someone would be against it.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 29, 2015)

I don't even know anyone who has done gay marriage on a pro level.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 29, 2015)

I don't think anyone should get married. What's the point?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 29, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I don't even know anyone who has done gay marriage on a pro level.



I'm a professional homosexual.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 29, 2015)

I support, I think it is totally fine and I don't see what's wrong with it in this time and age ^^b


----------



## Beardo (Dec 29, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I don't think anyone should get married. What's the point?



To be honest, I kinda feel the same way. I mean, it's a nice way to show your commitment to each other, but if things don't work out divorces and **** are expensive. Considering the state of most marriages, at least in the US, that's a big deal.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 29, 2015)

I came to this thread hoping to make professional homosexual jokes and I'm super happy to see 2 people beat me to the punch lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> To be honest, I kinda feel the same way. I mean, it's a nice way to show your commitment to each other, but if things don't work out divorces and **** are expensive. Considering the state of most marriages, at least in the US, that's a big deal.



It's for things such as custody and visitation rights. It's not just a lil piece of declaration that says "these two love each other"


----------



## seliph (Dec 29, 2015)

what are the benefits of pro gay marriage as opposed to gay marriage at amateur level


----------



## N e s s (Dec 29, 2015)

Beardo said:


> To be honest, I kinda feel the same way. I mean, it's a nice way to show your commitment to each other, but if things don't work out divorces and **** are expensive. Considering the state of most marriages, at least in the US, that's a big deal.



Well its not all bad, its mainly to start a family.

My parents have been together for atleast 20 years now. You should only marry someone if you know its the person you love.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 29, 2015)

I think the gay or lesbian agenda is a result in the human evolution process. Could there be a new sexual orientation that is being developed through evolution as we type this very second? A person who is gay, lesbian, bisexual, transsexual, pansexual etc. should be treated as equal as the straight person next to you.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2015)

What's the difference between gay marriage and pro gay marriage?


----------



## seliph (Dec 29, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> as the straight person next to you.



can't believe my dog has been a straight all this time


----------



## Trundle (Dec 29, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I think the gay or lesbian agenda is a result in the human evolution process. Could there be a new sexual orientation that is being developed through evolution as we type this very second? A person who is gay, lesbian, bisexual, transsexual, pansexual etc. should be treated as equal as the straight person next to you.



Evolution more or less is pretty much as anti homosexual as you can get if you are a materialist and believe that humans exist solely based off reproductive instinct.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jinico said:


> what are the benefits of pro gay marriage as opposed to gay marriage at amateur level





Bahamut said:


> What's the difference between gay marriage and pro gay marriage?



Please stop stealing my joke


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm pro for gay marriage. As long as they're both happy, it's okay.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 29, 2015)

N e s s said:


> Well its not all bad, its mainly to start a family.
> 
> My parents have been together for atleast 20 years now. *You should only marry someone if you know its the person you love.*



That's kinda the issue lol. People getting married too early, and then regretting it. Still, my parents have been married for quite a few years happily, so like you said, not all bad.


----------



## N e s s (Dec 29, 2015)

Beardo said:


> That's kinda the issue lol. People getting married too early, and then regretting it. Still, my parents have been married for quite a few years happily, so like you said, not all bad.



I blame america


----------



## seliph (Dec 29, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Please stop stealing my joke



excuse me i had a legitimate question maybe you can answer instead of being accusatory


----------



## Trundle (Dec 29, 2015)

N e s s said:


> I blame america



Maybe if Western culture stopped blaming and started educating we wouldn't so many issues in the first place. What a stupid individualist society we live in.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 30, 2015)

im a gay and im against gay marriage and gays in general


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 30, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Evolution more or less is pretty much as anti homosexual as you can get if you are a materialist and believe that humans exist solely based off reproductive instinct.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to be anti homosexual, evolution is a scientific fact and I have every right to voice my thoughts


----------



## Llust (Dec 30, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I think the gay or lesbian agenda is a result in the human evolution process. Could there be a new sexual orientation that is being developed through evolution as we type this very second? A person who is gay, lesbian, bisexual, transsexual, pansexual etc. should be treated as equal as the straight person next to you.



please don't bring your fantasy/roleplay stuff into this thread


----------



## riummi (Dec 30, 2015)

Im ok with it - i really find it stupid how some people say "i think its wrong, so you can't do it" = =


----------



## Trundle (Dec 30, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I'm not trying to be anti homosexual, evolution is a scientific fact and I have every right to voice my thoughts



1. I in no way said you were being anti homosexual. 
2. Evolution in the terms you're describing it in is not a scientific fact. If it was, it would be predictable.
3. All I said was your thoughts made no sense at all based off what we understand of evolution and the past.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 30, 2015)

Trundle said:


> 1. I in no way said you were being anti homosexual.
> 2. Evolution in the terms you're describing it in is not a scientific fact. If it was, it would be predictable.
> 3. All I said was your thoughts made no sense at all based off what we understand of evolution and the past.



What I stated beforehand is a theory of my own. Also I never directly said that I don't believe in the fact when a women decides to like other women but isn't born a lesbian.


----------



## Llust (Dec 30, 2015)

riummi said:


> Im ok with it - i really find it stupid how some people say "i think its wrong, so you can't do it" = =



ikr? i was discussing gay marriage with my friend earlier and her reason for being against it was because it was gross and inhumane, like wtf? they're in love, let them be happy. i don't mind as much if their reason for being against it is reproduction purposes or whatnot, but saying it's wrong and gross is just a **** you thing imo


----------



## Trundle (Dec 30, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> What I stated beforehand is a theory of my own. Also I never directly said that I don't believe in the fact when a women decides to like other women but isn't born a lesbian.



I don't know how to describe the face I'm making but I really don't understand what you're trying to say to me


----------



## kayleee (Dec 30, 2015)

Tbh it does not affect me in any way so why not
I don't rly get people who are so strongly against it tbh like don't you have something else to waste your time being annoying about


----------



## TarzanGirl (Dec 30, 2015)

I feel like marriage in general is a bit of a silly tradition and not necessary so I guess I don't care about gay marriage either way. Also I am not sure this is really a controversial topic anymore. It was pretty controversial ten years ago but it doesn't seem like such an issue anymore.


----------



## device (Dec 30, 2015)

yeah I guess I'm cool with that, it's up to them what they wanna do


----------



## Brad (Dec 30, 2015)

I feel like you're going to be pretty hard pressed to find someone on this community who '_genuinely_' opposes Gay Marriage.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 30, 2015)

mimihime said:


> please don't bring your fantasy/roleplay stuff into this thread



Well you are certainly not very accepting of other peoples opinions as you say it is? I would say something else but I don't want to make this look like a flame war. Thank you for reading this


----------



## Llust (Dec 30, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> *I feel like marriage in general is a bit of a silly tradition* and not necessary so I guess I don't care about gay marriage either way. Also I am not sure this is really a controversial topic anymore. It was pretty controversial ten years ago but it doesn't seem like such an issue anymore.



agreed. i'm not sure if our view points are exactly the same, but i feel like closing in a deal on love doesn't require a huge celebration that costs grands of cash. it's something that's okay to be overly excited over, but i personally would much rather have just a small, chill gathering at most. i feel the same way about the ring; i don't think we need to spend thousands of dollars on a ring to prove our love. at least trade something with sentimental value; spend that money on kids or a house. i thought i was the only person who felt this way about the ring until geo and bart got married from jkfilms


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 30, 2015)

I support gay marriage. People should be able to marry whatever other consenting adult they want and it shouldn't be anyone else's business. Even if you oppose it for religious reasons, whatever, you're not the one doing it so why not let people live their lives? 



Brad said:


> I feel like you're going to be pretty hard pressed to find someone on this community who '_genuinely_' opposes Gay Marriage.


They are around and there was at least one person who made it a point to bring it up at every opportunity available a few months ago.


----------



## chillv (Dec 30, 2015)

I support it, but I never seen the actual point of marriage if it isn't for religious reasons. (With the fact that most of the people against it is because of religious views) I guess marriage used to be a religious thing way back in history but developed into something more than that as time went on. If anyone is willing to actually tell me, I'd like to know.


----------



## Llust (Dec 30, 2015)

chillv said:


> I support it, but I never seen the actual point of marriage if it isn't for religious reasons. (With the fact that most of the people against it is because of religious views) I guess marriage used to be a religious thing way back in history but developed into something more than that as time went on. If anyone is willing to actually tell me, I'd like to know.



i don't know for sure what happened in the middle -- all i know is it went from religion to simply celebrating love. if it's not for religion, then most likely for finally sealing the deal on their relationship and making the promise to be faithful from then on, which is i guess a big deal. i don't remember any recent weddings taking part in some sort of religious ritual, but more important things probably pushed that behind as the years went on. of course, there could be plenty of other logical explanations as well - this is just what i'm assuming


----------



## radical6 (Dec 30, 2015)

Brad said:


> I feel like you're going to be pretty hard pressed to find someone on this community who '_genuinely_' opposes Gay Marriage.



gays deserve to be locked up


----------



## Farobi (Dec 30, 2015)

Well whoever is against it definitely won't say it in this thread. They'll get cornered and their limbs will be ripped off very painfully


----------



## wassop (Dec 30, 2015)

it doesn't bother me what other people do , and if it's something that will make people happy then why not


----------



## riummi (Dec 30, 2015)

I know a person who hates gay marriage to the core  
I don't really get her logic though either...
Actually since I go to a Christian school - most people are probably against it they just don't like talking about it :/


----------



## Cailey (Dec 30, 2015)

I support it. have a couple family members who just got married after the law passed! ?̮


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm all for it. Everyone should have equal rights no matter what gender person they love.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 30, 2015)

enders said:


> This is a very hot topic in our society. What are your opinions? I strongly support this.



Did you and Anthony and Athera discuss this together?

anyway, i fully support gay marriage, because people should be able to marry the one they love regardless of sexuality.


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 30, 2015)

People who say "yeah but marriage is pointless anyway" - as someone born in the 80's, it was a _huge_ deal when gay marriage became legal. Section 28 (prohibiting "the teaching in any maintained school of the acceptability of homosexuality as a pretended family relationship") was in effect until 2003. The age of consent wasn't equalised until 2001. Attitudes have come such a long way, and it felt to a lot of people like it would never happen. I know there are lots of inequalities still to be tackled, but seeing the biggest segregation of our age (marriage vs. civil unions) come to an end was amazing, and your '2 cool 4 marriage' attitude can suck it.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 30, 2015)

I fully support it. If you love someone, you should be able to marry them, regardless of gender or race or social status or anything else. Gender doesn't change the validity of love.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah course
I don't think it should be done in a church, out of respect for Christians.
But yeah course gay marriage is ok

- - - Post Merge - - -



justice said:


> im a gay and im against gay marriage and gays in general



How does that work lol
So you meet a cute gay or something then your like "sorry I hate gays" while dating them?


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 30, 2015)

I really couldn't care less tbh


----------



## tumut (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm gay so yes


----------



## scotch (Dec 30, 2015)

Too late

- - - Post Merge - - -



justice said:


> gays deserve to be locked up


Sorry, but I feel as if someone who watches anime who even DARES to make that statement should not even talk in this thread.


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 30, 2015)

considering i'm pretty gay myself i would say yes
and i would make a professional gay joke but it seems like the amateurs already did it


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 30, 2015)

I have no problem with gay marriage or anything like that. All that matters is that everyones happy and get what they want in return. I have no time for people who take the p**s out of people who are gay. It's pointless and pathetic just because theyre different in one way.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

OTL, people don't read.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 30, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> I have to be honest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



brb crying
someone save you
'selfishness of two individuals' 'why should the kid have to suffer'
you're just giving negative connotation to something that isn't negative; i'm pretty sure the kid isn't thinking 'lol dads ur gay af!!',  the kid would be used to it since the family is the primary source of socialisation and where judgements, values etc are taught. so this would be normal for the kid (the kid is probably less prejudiced and homophobic than you)
if people like you weren't so against it the kid wouldn't get bullied?
a straight couple have chosen to be straight so how is that any better or worse than a gay couple? they can't have kids because they're gay?


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> brb crying
> someone save you
> 'selfishness of two individuals' 'why should the kid have to suffer'
> you're just giving negative connotation to something that isn't negative; i'm pretty sure the kid isn't thinking 'lol dads ur gay af!!',  the kid would be used to it since the family is the primary source of socialisation and where judgements, values etc are taught. so this would be normal for the kid (the kid is probably less prejudiced and homophobic than you)
> ...



yes, you need a man and a woman to have a child c:.


----------



## tsantsa (Dec 30, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> yes, you need a man and a woman to have a child c:.



what if the mans a pedophile who happened to have raped the woman? are you saying that a gay couple should not be able to adopt that child and give them a better life than their biological parents could've.
You're basically saying that a child should go without a family instead of being adopted by an lgbtq+ couple.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 30, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> yes, you need a man and a woman to have a child c:.



i didn't mean make a kid, i meant adoption c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2015)

This is just my opinion, but in my opinion the government should not be involved in marriage and it should instead be a religious decision.
It's already legal in the United States though, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 30, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> I have to be honest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can understand what your saying but that is the parents decision to adopt a child no one elses. If no one likes the fact that the parents are gay then you push them to the side and ignore them. The child and others should accept that the parent are gay and nothing can change that.


----------



## oswaldies (Dec 30, 2015)

RainCrossing said:
			
		

> I have to be honest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A. You don't decide to be homosexual.
B. Adopting is much better then bringing someone else into this world, your giving a child a home and not bringing someone new into the world
C. The child should be accepting of two homosexual people it's not torture to live with someone who likes their gender.

I can't wrap my head around why it's so bad to like someone. It's the dumbest thing I've ever heard when people say they don't support it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> B. Adopting is much better then bringing someone else into this world, your giving a child a home and not bringing someone new into the world



While I have nothing against people adopting children (I might adopt one even if I remain single), what's wrong with bringing new children into the world? My mom told me there's no experience like it.


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 30, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> While I have nothing against people adopting children (I might adopt one even if I remain single), what's wrong with bringing new children into the world? My mom told me there's no experience like it.



sorta the fact that overpopulation is a thing and there are so many orphan/foster kids that need homes and as nice as having a child might be, there are many factors that play into having kids. i'm not gonna go into them because this isn't an 'adopting kids' discussion thread though. i agree, i would love to have a kid, but if i wind up not being able to, i will defiantly adopt. even if i am able to, i will adopt as well.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 30, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> A. You don't decide to be homosexual.
> B. Adopting is much better then bringing someone else into this world, your giving a child a home and not bringing someone new into the world
> C. The child should be accepting of two homosexual people it's not torture to live with someone who likes their gender.
> 
> I can't wrap my head around why it's so bad to like someone. It's the dumbest thing I've ever heard when people say they don't support it.



All three of your points here are actually quite flawed.

A. - There is still much nature vs nurture debate going on as there is no "gay" gene found yet.
B. - Many families want to have children of their own DNA, which isn't possible from same sex couples. 
C. - A child can't just "be accepting". You teach a child to be accepting. 

To continue C, there are ongoing studies of same-sex couple children vs hetero couple children right now as there is obviously a difference in how they are raised. I think both of the couples can raise their child well, but I'm pretty sure there is a benefit to raising a child with both a mother and a father. Genetically, humans and most other sexually reproductive animals have a mother and a father to guide them at least some of the way, depending on what animal that is. Thinking logically, there must be a lot of instinct in humans that lies on having a father and a mother both.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tearypastel said:


> sorta the fact that overpopulation is a thing and there are so many orphan/foster kids that need homes and as nice as having a child might be, there are many factors that play into having kids. i'm not gonna go into them because this isn't an 'adopting kids' discussion thread though. i agree, i would love to have a kid, but if i wind up not being able to, i will defiantly adopt. even if i am able to, i will adopt as well.



I'm sorry that your adoption will be defiant, but the myth that the world is overpopulated is very untrue. Also, the world is about to hit a point where the big population increase of the last few hundred years is about to slow down a lot. http://www.slate.com/articles/techn...y_actually_start_declining_not_exploding.html

There are some places in China and Japan that are overpopulated but that does not mean the world itself is overpopulated.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2015)

Trundle said:


> C. - A child can't just "be accepting". You teach a child to be accepting.



Exactly. I don't see how children can automatically accept something from birth. While I do think children should realize, for example, that people are gay, it can take a while to exactly understand it. I'm 15 and when I was about 8 I didn't quite understand it. Even when I was 11 I kept wondering what made a person be gay or straight, and why some people are gay, straight, or bisexual. For some people, it takes a much longer time. My grandma didn't even know people were gay or lesbian until she got into college, and it's taken her many, many years to understand it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tearypastel said:


> sorta the fact that overpopulation is a thing and there are so many orphan/foster kids that need homes and as nice as having a child might be, there are many factors that play into having kids. i'm not gonna go into them because this isn't an 'adopting kids' discussion thread though. i agree, i would love to have a kid, but if i wind up not being able to, i will defiantly adopt. even if i am able to, i will adopt as well.



Overpopulation? I think people have gone overboard about this. For example, China, in order not to have their population age, had to change their one-child policy from a two-child policy. Birth rates are very low in many countries, including the United States, China, Japan, Germany, and so on. I think a sign that people are too concerned about overpopulation is how there were so few people that are part of Generation X born as compared to baby boomers.


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 30, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> Exactly. *I don't see how children can automatically accept something from birth*. While I do think children should realize, for example, that people are gay, it can take a while to exactly understand it. I'm 15 and when I was about 8 I didn't quite understand it. Even when I was 11 I kept wondering what made a person be gay or straight, and why some people are gay, straight, or bisexual. For some people, it takes a much longer time. My grandma didn't even know people were gay or lesbian until she got into college.



when you were born, you were told 'this is mummy, this is daddy.' from that first moment, you were told that. just like you were told your name. you've been raised like that. you've accepted it from they day you were born. if you were told 'this is mama, this is mummy.' it's no different.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> when you were born, you were told 'this is mummy, this is daddy.' from that first moment, you were told that. just like you were told your name. you've been raised like that. you've accepted it from they day you were born. if you were told 'this is mama, this is mummy.' it's no different.



But this the problem I see:
In school, I was given sex education and my school district requires it for 5th and 7th grade. Well, the problem I see is that, if they've been taught that the parents are of the same gender, how will they react when they realize how the baby is created cannot be done between people of the same gender?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> All three of your points here are actually quite flawed.
> 
> A. - There is still much nature vs nurture debate going on as there is no "gay" gene found yet.
> B. - Many families want to have children of their own DNA, which isn't possible from same sex couples.
> ...



I wouldn't say Japan will remain overpopulated when you consider its population is dropping.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> But this the problem I see:
> In school, I was given sex education and my school district requires it for 5th and 7th grade. Well, the problem I see is that, if they've been taught that the parents are of the same gender, how will they react when they realize how the baby is created cannot be done between people of the same gender?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I haven't reached 7th grade yet but sex education was a thing in 6th grade. You really have to have a man and a woman to produce a baby. But women are more important in reproduction. They need men but babies can happen without doing the nasty. If they don't reproduce and they take birth control, there is hardly any chances of getting pregnant c:.


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 30, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> But this the problem I see:
> In school, I was given sex education and my school district requires it for 5th and 7th grade. Well, the problem I see is that, if they've been taught that the parents are of the same gender, how will they react when they realize how the baby is created cannot be done between people of the same gender?



normally? your reply doesn't even make sense to what i was talking about.
anyway, they will go 'oh well i'm sure there are other ways to have kids' or they will google it? how else are they supposed to react? make a petition to pass around the class saying 'WE SHOULD NOT LET SAME SEX COUPLES LIVE' is2g


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> normally? your reply doesn't even make sense to what i was talking about.
> anyway, they will go 'oh well i'm sure there are other ways to have kids' or they will google it? how else are they supposed to react? make a petition to pass around the class saying 'WE SHOULD NOT LET SAME SEX COUPLES LIVE' is2g



But, my point is that while I do believe a same-sex couple is capable of raising a child, I wonder if the actual way a child is created would be a huge shock to them. That doesn't mean they'd be anti-gay, but I just wonder if that would mean that, before they learned that in school, they really did think that a same-sex couple could cause a child to be born.


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 30, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> But, my point is that while I do believe a same-sex couple is capable of raising a child, I wonder if the actual way a child is created would be a huge shock to them. That doesn't mean they'd be anti-gay, but I just wonder if that would mean that, before they learned that in school, they really did think that a same-sex couple could cause a child to be born.



if it is a shock i'm sure they will get over it. when i was a kid, i though babies were born from love, not sex. sure, i found it funny when i found out, but i got over it. same when they find out that same sex couples (cis ones) can't reproduce.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 30, 2015)

Same sex couple can have kids
Through adoption or sperm donation get it right people


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

I mean, it must be pretty strange to use other stranger's sperm to create a baby. Half of the baby does not even belong to a family tree you know of,


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 30, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> I mean, it must be pretty strange to use other stranger's sperm to create a baby. Half of the baby does not even belong to a family tree you know of,



No, okay. Here...
 Two gay partners. A stranger's sperm isn't always the main option. If you have male siblings willing to donate their sperm, then it basically explains itself. You take your male siblings sperm and donate it to your partner.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 30, 2015)

chocolatte said:


> No, okay. Here...
> Two gay partners. A stranger's sperm isn't always the main option. If you have male siblings willing to donate their sperm, then it basically explains itself. You take your male siblings sperm and donate it to your partner.


Exactly what I was going to say but everytime I said it, it sounded wrong.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 30, 2015)

Is this still the gay marriage opinion thread or sex ed thread? Don't get me wrong, learning about sex is educational and all but this isnt the place for it. I suggest you ask your parents or research it. ^^; 

Back on topic: I view gay marriage not just as a "legal bond" for the gays but also as a step forward for the gay community (I hope this is worded right) Sadly, however, gays still face oppression and there are people out there trying to contest their rights.


----------



## seliph (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh no people took RainCrossing seriously

Anyways,
People saying it's not much of a big deal now: You realize that same sex marriage is still illegal in most of the world, right? Hell you can still be criminalized or killed for just not being straight in some countries. Just because it was recently legalized all over the US doesn't mean homophobia is over. Christ.

Also just as a side note can we please stop calling it "gay marriage" when not everyone in a same-sex relationship is gay


----------



## Damniel (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes, of course it should be allowed. 

Waiting for the homophobes to ruin this thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> I don't even know anyone who has done gay marriage on a pro level.



I have not mastered my homosexuality skill yet, I'm still at level 2.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2015)

jinico said:


> Oh no people took RainCrossing seriously
> 
> Anyways,
> People saying it's not much of a big deal now: You realize that same sex marriage is still illegal in most of the world, right? Hell you can still be criminalized or killed for just not being straight in some countries. Just because it was recently legalized all over the US doesn't mean homophobia is over. Christ.
> ...



Well, that is true. A lot of countries I wouldn't be surprised if they don't legalize same-sex marriage anytime soon. But who knows?


----------



## Trundle (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't even know why I try to have discussion on this forum. Everyone ignores factual posts and picks on an 11 year old that doesn't know anything. Quite hypocritical of you all to make fun of her when even you say that educating the children from a young age is what will show children to accept it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I don't even know why I try to have discussion on this forum. Everyone ignores factual posts and picks on an 11 year old that doesn't know anything. Quite hypocritical of you all to make fun of her when even you say that educating the children from a young age is what will show children to accept it.



Exactly. If children need to support same-sex relationships so dearly, then they should be taught to support it rather than have name calling.


----------



## seliph (Dec 30, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I don't even know why I try to have discussion on this forum. Everyone ignores factual posts and picks on an 11 year old that doesn't know anything. Quite hypocritical of you all to make fun of her when even you say that educating the children from a young age is what will show children to accept it.



If you're referring to RainCrossing they said a while ago (I think in the unpopular opinion thread?) that they pretended to be homophobic for the drama, wouldn't be surprised if that's what's happening here honestly


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

i am all for it. i think everyone should be able to be happy and have what others have.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 30, 2015)

jinico said:


> If you're referring to RainCrossing they said a while ago (I think in the unpopular opinion thread?) that they pretended to be homophobic for the drama, wouldn't be surprised if that's what's happening here honestly



Okay, so you're just going to feed the drama? Whether or not it's true, it was a very bad way to react.


----------



## seliph (Dec 30, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Okay, so you're just going to feed the drama? Whether or not it's true, it was a very bad way to react.



???? I didn't even respond to him during the whole fiasco, it happened when i was asleep and it's done now. What am I feeding?

Anyways I never said I agreed with being a **** to him considering it's pointless anyways but when you go around trying to start fires like that obviously people are gonna react, I can't stop it even if it's pathetic.


----------



## scotch (Dec 30, 2015)

What about bysexuallity?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 30, 2015)

Eh I don't really mind. I just don't really see why some are making a huge overexaggerated deal about homosexual marriage when people are out there who are married to inanimate objects like their car. While I'm not quite sure of the religious views on homosexuality, I'm pretty sure religions did not intend for people to marry inanimate objects.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2015)

jinico said:


> Oh no people took RainCrossing seriously
> 
> Anyways,
> People saying it's not much of a big deal now: You realize that same sex marriage is still illegal in most of the world, right? Hell you can still be criminalized or killed for just not being straight in some countries. Just because it was recently legalized all over the US doesn't mean homophobia is over. Christ.
> ...



no i like gay marriage


this thread is insane


----------



## Mayor Rose (Dec 30, 2015)

also i am utterly shocked at how many people do not know the legal benefits to marriage omg


----------

